

Peter Thiel Backs Start-up Making 3D Printed Meat - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/48705341

======
zerostar07
I don't understand where the "3D Printing" comes from. I assume it's one of
the many research groups that are developing in vitro meat[1], right?

The alternative of eating protein-food made from insects sounds plausible too
[2]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_vitro_meat>

[2] <http://www.geekosystem.com/ento-is-food-from-bugs/>

